
Ramit Sethi's Money Rules - levnaginsky
https://levnaginsky.com/2020/07/21/ramit-sethis-money-rules/
======
levnaginsky
Every day, there are a million money-related decisions we can make. By
narrowing down a few key beliefs, you can eliminate 99.9% of decision making
and focus on more important things.

Ramit Sethi's approach to finance is to recognize that money should not rule
our lives but instead be a tool to help us reach our long-term goals. His
ideas have helped many young adults (including myself) figure out their
finances and set up systems and rules for their money.

